# Jealous of the phone!



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Are your Vs ever slightly...jealous...of the phone? That's a weird question, so let me explain.

Normally when I'm home, I'm not actively engaging Jasper 100% of the time. I'm cooking, working, eating, or talking to my roommates. I do admit to talking to Jasper a fair bit, like most crazy dog-lovers I know. But I'm not just sitting there talking to him and playing with him all the time. He has no problem with this.

But when I'm on the phone! My goodness. He gets so needy. The only person I ever talk to for any length of time is my mother. I usually go to my room so as not to disturb my roommates, and sit/lay down on the bed. Jasper will come in, and he'll sit by me. As the conversation goes on, he sort of "grumbles" and lays down next to me. Then he scoots closer and closer to my face until we're pretty much nose-to-nose, and he's doing his very best to sort of surreptitiously make it difficult for me to hold on to the phone. It's very much, "Hey, I know you're devoting 100% of your attention to someone right now, but it's _not me_, and that is unacceptable."

I think it's hilarious, really, and interesting that he only seems upset to me paying attention to the phone and not to another person that's present in the room with us.

Anyone else have dogs with phone jealousy?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

a lovely pain in your back side? 

Every time the phone rings I get to trip over Sammy every step of the way. It's like he deliberately wants to tackle me. 
Not fun when the customer is antsy... some of those guys hang up after the third ring. Business etiquette calls for two rings. 

I got the problem licked, though. Forward the business line to my cell. It's remarkable, the call quality of the iPhone 5, really. Most don't notice the difference... I always worried about that. 

Anyhow, it's easy to fix if your dog has a day bed and knows to stay once you send him there. 
We conditioned the baby boy to "place" and he looks for his bed and patiently waits... Only exception, if the phone rings :-\ 

Ps. Sam lets us talk once I reach the phone. 

Clown dogs.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie is very much like Jasper in this regard! If I'm having a conversation that I know will be short, I stand. But if I'm having a longer conversation, I'm usually seated on a kitchen chair. At these times, Willie comes to me and drapes himself over my lap, and blinks at me balefully, his eye only inches away from mine. It's pretty hilarious, really!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Preaching to the choir - although Dugo do not stop at the draping or blinking of eyes.... he will bark, he will look for toy and bring it to me and if I ignore him he will bump into me with the toy, he will run circles and do funny jumps and if I still do not budge he will start with the sharkies........never a dull moment and multitasking while chatting on the phone has gotten new meaning


----------

